
Excess Federal Debt Means No Safety Net in Coming Recession - cjalmeida
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/02/20/business/economy/recession-safety-net.html?smid=tw-nytimesbusiness&smtyp=cur
======
nickthemagicman
There was an study and it's been proven that Democrats are better for the
economy on every single measure than Repubs. They studied a centuries worth of
data.

Trickle down effect does not work and the ironic thing is that the next
recession is going to hurt the Trump voters in the heartland and south the
most.

------
skellera
With interest rates being so low, they don’t have that either. What are they
going to do? Lower it below zero? Just wondering how high they can get it
before the next recession.

------
chrisbrandow
Yeah. This is the primary concern I had about this tax cut. I don’t mind
deficits in general, but I’m not a fan of creating them for no reason.

